# Found an Atlas Shaper



## 44-henry (Oct 5, 2019)

A friend of mine gave this to me awhile back. Should be a good winter project getting it cleaned up. I need to rewire it and find a replacement switch, and a few smaller parts, original vise is missing too but looks like the rest is mostly there.


----------



## C-Bag (Oct 5, 2019)

Congrats and welcome to the club. If I may I'd suggest finding one of the square drive handles that fits the stroke adjuster, the stroke length adjuster and in the place of that handwheel on X. It also fits on the vise. It's a really handy tool to do just about everything you normally adjust on the 7b.

 I'd also make sure you oil ALL the places that need oil before you try and pull it through and make sure the ways are all clear of dirt etc. I believe there is a digital version of the manual here on H-M and while it's not very comprehensive it does have a fairly complete blowup of the machine to help with disassembly. This is what folks call total loss lube so it needs a drip pan because if it isn't dripping, it isn't right.  

The other thing I'd keep an eye out for is the proper tool holder as it makes life a whole lot easier. What's in the is a lathe tool and while it will work the adjustable head is the way to go IMHO. Looks like you need to find the shoulder bolt for the ratchet box linkage too. You don't want to try and run it without that linkage set up. You'll find those ratchet boxes are very hard to find and expensive if you do. Right now there is a plastic 3D printed version available on eBay on a regular basis but I have no idea if they are any good. The original vise has also become a very expensive and sought after piece but I think with some good toe clamps and backstops you can do really good work.

Good luck and have fun. I hope you find it as useful as I do. Yeah it's not very speedy but it is super cheap to run and can do stuff other machines can't do.


----------



## 44-henry (Oct 5, 2019)

Thanks for the info, I will keep an eye out for these parts. I will probably end up doing a complete teardown to clean it up and learn more about it this winter. Thought about refinishing it, but there is enough original paint and honest wear that I think I will just leave well enough alone. It will be a nice addition to my shop. It will be a good cousin my little 101 that I just finished mounting to the stand I found.


----------



## vocatexas (Oct 5, 2019)

I've never been able to find toolholders I could afford, but if you pay close attention to Ebay and Craigslist you might luck out. I found mine listed as a 'drill press vise'. It has the rotating base and the handle, and is in great shape. Let's just say I got a steal on it because the guy didn't know what it was. Sometimes you get lucky.


----------



## chips&more (Oct 5, 2019)

I understand the design on the original vise. But on today’s vises. Is it really that important to get the vise with the leading feed screw supported at the fixed jaw? Especially on an Atlas shaper of its size? That may not have the forces to be concerned about? I’m thinking it’s all drummed up? What is your 2 cents?


----------



## tweinke (Oct 5, 2019)

That should turn out to be a really nice machine! I think you are very fortunate to have a friend that would give you that!


----------



## Winegrower (Oct 5, 2019)

So dang cute!


----------



## C-Bag (Oct 6, 2019)

chips&more said:


> I understand the design on the original vise. But on today’s vises. Is it really that important to get the vise with the leading feed screw supported at the fixed jaw? Especially on an Atlas shaper of its size? That may not have the forces to be concerned about? I’m thinking it’s all drummed up? What is your 2 cents?


You'll notice I didn't make any case for the stock vise being somehow necessary. I don't see it as superior except that it's low profile especially if you take the rotating base off. It isn't particularly accurate as the jaw can lift when tightened. But there are no vises I know of that offer as low profile. In my case I think the vise had been dropped as the base was warped. I flycut it and was able to take the warp out of it. I have taken the rotating base off and often don't even use the vise opting instead to use toe clamps and a homemade backstop instead. I get more accurate results that way.  The struggle with the 7b for me is Z axis clearance now that I've worked most of the bugs out. I'll be honest, if mine was as clean as the OP I would not mess with it unless it had a problem. Mine had several functional problems that forced me to take it apart besides it having decades of oil encrusted dust on it. Having gotten the shaper for free and most of the major parts there you can afford to get the parts off eBay you need. I was lucky, the only part mine didn't have was the motor belt cover and I lucked into one the other day for $125 w/$10 shipping. And it's in perfect structural condition and most amazingly is one of the early cast iron ones instead of Zamak like the big main cover. Miracles still happen.


----------



## wa5cab (Oct 6, 2019)

One thing to look out for if looking for a Shaper vise is that Atlas made and sold two vises.  The S7-91X (which originally came with the shaper so you will find it listed in the parts list but not in any of the catalogs) and the M1-300 milling vise.  The former has a square or nearly square base with a mounting hole in each corner.  The milling vise is narrower with two mounting holes on centerline.  They are in no way interchangeable.

On the cutter holders, they were probably made for Atlas by either Williams or Armstrong and you are more likely to find them listed under the manufacturer's name than under Atlas.


----------



## 44-henry (Oct 6, 2019)

I have seen plans for making shaper vises, kind of thinking I might take a stab at building one. I definitely want to find the correct tool holder before I use it.

I have seen some illustrations of wood stands that Atlas made for the shaper, anybody know where any photographs of these might be? Thanks for all the help.


----------



## wa5cab (Oct 6, 2019)

henry,

I don't think that I recall any shaper vise plans but in the Atlas Craftsman & etc. area of Downloads, there are two or three catalogs with photographs of hard wood cabinets fir the lathes, mills and shapers.  Also, an exploded-view drawing of the Shaper vise can be found in any one of the several copies of the Shaper parts manuals. 

Because of the monthly storage cost, access to Downloads requires Donor status at any of the available levels.  Minimum is $10 per year.


----------



## C-Bag (Oct 6, 2019)

If I was going to make a vise I'd make a two piece like Rudy Kouhoupt had on his in his shaper vids. There is as little height as possible and it's very accurate and sturdy.

My shaper came on what I think was a WWII vintage teletype stand that I put castors and heavy machine retractable brake feet on as I have to move mine. My ultimate goal when I find some good angle iron for cheap is to redo the stand and build it on a 3drawer file cabinet. I have a growing storage need for all the tools and parts that I use with the shaper which I only see expanding in the future and the two upper drawers are called letter drawers with the bottom being a full size file drawer. Perfect for keeping everything with the shaper. Here's some of the setups with my backstop, and toe clamps.


----------



## cjtoombs (Oct 8, 2019)

The original rotating vise is nice to have, the rotation is useful at times, but those things are getting very expensive.  Expect nothing less than 200 for one from someone who knows what it is.  As for the toolholder, it wouldn't be hard to make one.  I got an atlas toolholder with mine, and it wouldn't be hard to make one with the same functionality.  Enjoy.


----------



## CluelessNewB (Oct 8, 2019)

Google "ShaperVise.pdf".  You should find a link to a pdf with drawings for the AMMCO (Delta) shaper vise.


----------



## 44-henry (Oct 12, 2019)

This is the one I was thinking about, probably a planer but wonder if it could be scaled down for my Atlas.


----------

